# Oliva Serie O Robusto Maduro Cigar Review - The Maduro is Better than the Natural



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Good burn and construction though this one had a large vein that could be felt near the head. The wrapper near the head split toward the end of th...

Read the full review here: Oliva Serie O Robusto Maduro Cigar Review - The Maduro is Better than the Natural


----------

